# What to look for..



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

When a working dog breeder has puppies, what do they look for between the stages of whelping to 8 weeks? And what sort of stimulating interactions can they do to hone the working drive? (Mind u I am a newbie, so please take it easy.)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Knowing the breed would help. Ideally for sport there are certain fundamental traits that are necessary to be successful in specific sports/activities, but within a given breed some would be and are more pronounced than others.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Knowing the breed would help. Ideally for sport there are certain fundamental traits that are necessary to be successful in specific sports/activities, but within a given breed some would be and are more pronounced than others.


I didnt intend for this to be breed specific, however knowing your background lets say a larger mastiff type dog, or an APBT


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gregory, it is about exposure. Expose them to things if they can handle it. These pups are 4 1/2 weeks old. This is what they could expect every time I walked into the yard. Tell the breeder about the pups also. If getting dropped into the water every time I came in the yard, they woukd go into avoidance when the saw me if it bothered them. They just ran to me as I walked to the pool. The pups should be getting tested the whole time just about.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Gregory, it is about exposure. Expose them to things if they can handle it. These pups are 4 1/2 weeks old. This is what they could expect every time I walked into the yard. Tell the breeder about the pups also. If getting dropped into the water every time I came in the yard, they woukd go into avoidance when the saw me if it bothered them. They just ran to me as I walked to the pool. The pups should be getting tested the whole time just about.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Mastiff or APBT? Are you testing some American Bullies?


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Ben Colbert said:


> Mastiff or APBT? Are you testing some American Bullies?


 
I know a guy that does PPD work with his gamedogs and does imprinting, but I am trying to figure out how he decided which lines to use and so forth, and how he picked his pups for working. I asked nicole bout the mastiffs cuz that was her specialty. I want a rott...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> I know a guy that does PPD work with his gamedogs and does imprinting, but I am trying to figure out how he decided which lines to use and so forth, and how he picked his pups for working. I asked nicole bout the mastiffs cuz that was her specialty. I want a rott...


Mastiffs are definitely not my specialty. I know what I got and that's about as far as it goes. Environmental exposure is a given regardless of breed. Testing, IMO serves a different purpose especially when making selection for placement. Kinda like the difference of my exposing my dog to situations on or around water. The real "test" came when we beached the boat launching her into the water and then underneath the boat as it ran her over. What happened? After she popped up from underneath the boat she never stopped moving, the rolling turning into a full out run which met us as we beached the boat again. In she came and off we went with her on the bow like the bulldog on a Mack Truck hood.

Greg, I could probably give you my ideas on what the guy might be looking for but who the hell really knows except him. Did you ask him?


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gregory Escolta said:


> I know a guy that does PPD work with his gamedogs and does imprinting, but I am trying to figure out how he decided which lines to use and so forth, and how he picked his pups for working.


There are evaluations specific to each discipline, I'm sure, but you can bet your ass he started with a thorough knowledge of the bloodlines that are known for throwing the instincts and hardness for protection. Those traits aren't as rare in bulldogs as most people think, but finding them takes some effort because there's a lot of peddlers and con men in the game these days.


----------



## Joel Alvarez (May 16, 2009)

From one newb to another... Just choose one breed you like and do the research on that specific breed. 
I'm doing the run what you brung thing. That is the only reason I'm training a Pit. I've had her for about 5 years. My current training is actually for me. I wanna be a trainer first. I figure that the problems that arise may be good for me. 
FYI, I think Dianne Jessup like the Sorrel line of dogs.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Gregory, it is about exposure. Expose them to things if they can handle it. These pups are 4 1/2 weeks old. This is what they could expect every time I walked into the yard. Tell the breeder about the pups also. If getting dropped into the water every time I came in the yard, they woukd go into avoidance when the saw me if it bothered them. They just ran to me as I walked to the pool. The pups should be getting tested the whole time just about.


Nice dogs you have there. What breed are they? 

What tub do you use for the pool? Is it a plastic tub where you blow air into them to get the shape of a tub? If so how come the dogs don't blow them up with their nails? Those things are quite fragile.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Pamella Renaldi said:


> Nice dogs you have there. What breed are they?
> 
> What tub do you use for the pool? Is it a plastic tub where you blow air into them to get the shape of a tub? If so how come the dogs don't blow them up with their nails? Those things are quite fragile.


Pamella, they are airedale terriers. The pool is a hard plastic wading pool for kids. Cost abut $20. If memory serves....which it doesn't always. Problem with it is you need to syphon the water out to empty it. Always wondered about that till I got one....no....you can't lift it to tip it.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems a shame you can't attach a spout to the underside of your pool, Don. Like one from one of those 5 gallon jugs of water you keep in the fridge. Pop a hole in there and seal it up tight with epoxy or that foam stuff.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually they have threaded fittings for the big plastic potable water tank James. Next time I am in town I will go by the plumbing supply and see if the have them in 3/4 in.. They have a rubber seal and a threaded escucheon on the inside and a seal on the outside also. If they have one, I can install it and screw a hose bib into it to let most the water out. Good idea, thanx. And I was a plumber just long enough to get my jouneyman level card and quit. Bored the hell out of me.LOL. Probably never gave it a lot of thought because the fittings will probably be more than the pool. I think I cracked this pool because I did get in a hurry to clean it and stepped on the side to let the water out a couple of times and I noticed it was leaking. LOL I am going to pick up one for each dog yard when it warms up.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Had to do some googling to find out what the heck threaded escutcheons are, but yeah, something like that would make draining the pool a snap!

The water jug spouts would be slower because you'd either have to keep the button depressed the whole time or figure out a way to rig it so it stays open automatically, but the reason they came to mind is because they're cheap and easy to find so you don't end up fightin' mad at the end of the day if/when they break...or just plain don't work to begin with! lol


----------

